# New to Quadcopters



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey a while back I bought a parallax Elev-8 Quadcopter. I haven't finished building it yet, but can anyone recommend some things about learning to fly it? I intend to use it as a platform for aerial video, maybe with Gps for navigation---I really intended it for me to get back into electronics (as a hobby or maybe business). I have an FCC GROL but I am a little rusty. I also have Donald Norris' book on building and modifying it but I was hoping someone might give me some pointers on major DOs and DON'Ts.

Oh and I DO have a little Radio Control Aircraft experience from thirty years ago but I know that means very little in not wrecking this thing. In his book, Mr Norris recommends some Quadcopter flying software- do you think that the price for it is justified? (Several hundred dollars) 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## catifishing (Sep 22, 2015)

New to the board. See this is an older thread so curious on what route you went and if you have completed your quad? 

I started out with a Hubsan micro quad to learn the sticks. Have now built an f330 and an f450 with APM 2.6 flight control. The Hubsan was an excellent platform to learn and ranges from $45 w/o camera to $65 with 720 HD camera. Only thing is battery flight time is around 6-7 min. each so I'd recommend you pick up a mini 4 plug charger.


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey well I still have not finished building it (Parallax Elev-8)....there is some software simulator that the local hobby shop has running all the time for customers to play with, and it is priced at ~$150.......still thinking of getting it. I hope to work on it some this weekend and maybe post a few pictures of the build.


----------



## catifishing (Sep 22, 2015)

Did your kit come with a flight controller? Here's a pic of my rig from a couple months back. I've since upgraded to a Turnigy mÃ¶bius gimbal and DJI thrust boosted props.


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow that thing belongs in a Terminator movie!!! Yes the Elev-8 has its own Hoverfly controller (with a built-in gyro), it just needs at least a 4 channel transmitter and receiver. I am still working on it......it is still in pieces so there's not much to take a picture of just yet. 

What do you recommend to learn how to fly it without wrecking it too much? If you want to see one of these, there are some youtube videos......just search for Parallax Elev-8.


----------



## catifishing (Sep 22, 2015)

I was fairly familiar with RC aircraft when I got the quads. I flew planes and copters when I was a younger. I started out learning with the Hubsan micro. $45-$65 depending on if you want a camera. There's also a FPV version for around $170 if you want to go that route. It has a removable prop protector. You can learn the sticks in the living room sitting in your couch if you want to. It's a pretty cool little quad. Once you get good you can do forward and sideways flips in acro mode. On a calm day I can fly it all over outside. Highest I've taken it is aprox. 300ft. It's cheaper and more fun than a simulator IMO. Just get some extra batteries, props and a 4 plug charger. They are cheap. The micro is little harder to fly than the larger quads due to lack of GPS. So when you transition it should be pretty easy. Just make sure your props are on and spinning correctly on the larger quad. That's the #1 reason they flip at lift off. 

If your looking for a good value transmitter I'd recommend the Turnigy 9X V2. Make sure it's the v2 if you get it. They run about $80 shipped from Hobby King and come with TX& RX. It's the one in my pic. Lots of reviews on YT.


----------

